
Resources to learn Go - andygrunwald
http://andygrunwald.com/blog/2015/06/20/resources-to-learn-golang/
======
myg204
Waiting for this Kernighan piece: [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-
Addison-Wesley-Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Addison-
Wesley-Professional-
Computing/dp/0134190440/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1434841954&sr=8-4&keywords=kernighan)

------
mattetti
Since my free/open source ebook didn't make the cut, please excuse the self
promotion: [http://www.golangbootcamp.com/](http://www.golangbootcamp.com/)

I hope it will help some of you :)

~~~
jzawodn
I've used it recently. Thanks for the obvious effort that went into it.

------
philip1209
I learned from John Graham-Cumming's O'Reilly video series. When I reviewed
some of the Go books, I was frustrated by code samples with so many "we'll get
to this later" parts. John's videos had a good pace, thoroughly explained
concepts, and prepared me to write real code. The only downside was that they
were expensive - if you are able to expense them, I highly recommend the
videos.

~~~
jupiter909
Indeed so. This series gives a very practical real world view of how to use
and apply the language.

------
spotman
+1 for gobyexample that is my favorite resource, especially once you have
broken ground, and are somewhere in-between having all the basics of the
syntax mostly mastered, but some of the tidbits of the standard library not
yet mastered.

------
no1youknowz
Thank you. This sort of thing (coming from a PHP/Python) background is what I
am looking for.

Would love to see one day examples of doing something in PHP/Python and then
how to do it in Golang.

Ultimately, I see myself dropping PHP in favour of Golang for my front-end
stuff and continuing with HHVM/PHP for my backend development.

My daemons on servers are currently running in Python and do see them ported
over to Golang in the future.

So +1 from me.

~~~
andygrunwald
> Would love to see one day examples of doing something in PHP/Python and then
> how to do it in Golang.

Do you got some specific examples you want to see? For some usecases i don`t
know if this would make sense to port in 1 by 1 from PHP to Golang (because of
lack of features on both sides). But maybe you can name some pieces of code /
examples.

------
ConAntonakos
I've been reading this e-book: [https://www.golang-
book.com/books/intro](https://www.golang-book.com/books/intro)

Really enjoying it thus far!

~~~
vishalzone2002
mw too.. find this one really helpful

------
zachgersh
I want to throw the little go book into the ring as another great resource:

[http://openmymind.net/The-Little-Go-Book/](http://openmymind.net/The-Little-
Go-Book/)

Short and also freely available.

------
bradleyankrom
I'll give a +1 to Go in Action (Manning)[1]; the MEAP has improved quite a bit
over the last couple of months, particularly with the rewrite of the chapter
about types.

[1] [http://manning.com/ketelsen/](http://manning.com/ketelsen/)

------
chrissnell
Maybe I missed it but I didn't see this mentioned:
[http://gobyexample.com](http://gobyexample.com)

This site helped me tremendously. I still reference it all the time when I'm
uncertain about something.

~~~
andygrunwald
This site is genius. It was mentioned in the blog article under "Further
useful resources".

------
sshb
Nice summary.

Contributing to existing project is one more way to learn Golang. Perfect if
you have some exotic needs which are not covered in existing golang libraries.

------
BooneJS
One can also peruse the Camlistore source code at
[http://camlistore.org](http://camlistore.org). It was a project started by
Brad Fitzpatrick, the guy famous for owning Nest Protect smoke alarms. ;)

~~~
pdmccormick
Also famous for the original Perl implementation of memcached ... and
LiveJournal. And Perlbal.

------
digitalyatri
This is another good resource

[http://www.miek.nl/downloads/Go/Learning-Go-
latest.pdf](http://www.miek.nl/downloads/Go/Learning-Go-latest.pdf)

------
ConAntonakos
Also, slightly off-topic, but is there anything like Go by Example for
something like C or C++?

------
readams
My recommendation would be not to learn go.

